# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Trung vệ "thép" chỉ ra điểm hơn người của ĐT Việt Nam

## bongdacc

Cựu tuyển thủ đất nước Việt Nam, trung vệ "thép" Phạm Như Thuần đã mang những san sẻ sau chiến thắng vừa mới đây của đội trước đối thủ Malaysia.
Chạm trán đội tuyển Malaysia trên sân Mỹ Đình, tuyển Việt Nam đã sở hữu một màn nhập cuộc khác lạ lúc chủ động nhường thế trận cho đối thủ và lùi sâu chờ cơ hội phản công.
những toan tính của thầy Park đã phát huy tác dụng lúc chúng ta sở hữu được 2 bàn thắng của Công Phượng và Anh Đức trong khi đối thủ lại tỏ ra bế tắc trong những tình huống lên bóng.
rút cục, tuyển Việt Nam giành chiến thắng 2-0 nhờ vào sự sắc sảo trong những pha phản công và lối chơi chắc chắn của hàng phòng thủ, đặc thù là bộ ba trung vệ Đình Trọng - Ngọc Hải - Duy Mạnh.
Chứng kiến các đàn em thi đấu, cựu tuyển thủ đất nước, trung vệ "thép" 1 thời Phạm Như Thuần ko khỏi phấn khích và chỉ ra điểm hơn người của những cầu thủ Việt Nam.

các trung vệ Việt Nam đã mang 1 trận chiến ấn tượng.
Cụ thể, Như Thuần chia sẻ với link fun78: "90% đội tuyển Việt Nam sẽ vượt qua vòng bảng lúc chúng ta đã giành đến 2 thắng lợi, ghi 5 bàn và chưa để lọt lưới lần nào.
các trung vệ Việt Nam thi đấu rất bình tĩnh, luôn quyết tâm khống chế thay vì phá bóng và thêm 1 điều đáng lưu ý, họ chính là 3 trung vệ tuyệt vời nhất V-League ngày nay".
Xem thêm: my fun88

----------

